# Replacing photos on Flickr with Lightroom 3



## Sgt_Strider (Jul 5, 2010)

I think this question will really pertain to people that uses Flickr since you need to be familiar with the service in order to understand what I'm asking. In Flickr, if you want to replace a photo, then there is an option to upload a new photo to replace the previous photo that in place while maintaining the view count and comments. The problem with that setup is that it can be quite time consuming to replace a large number of photos. Can this be done in bulk or much faster with LR 3?


----------



## clee01l (Jul 5, 2010)

I use the jfFlickr plugin exclusively. I manages the process much more transparently than the Adobe publish service.


----------



## Sgt_Strider (Jul 5, 2010)

[quote author=clee'1l link=topic=1'319.msg69781#msg69781 date=1278296175]
I use the jfFlickr plugin exclusively. I manages the process much more transparently than the Adobe publish service. 
[/quote]

Why would LR3 users want to pay for another plugin if by default it comes with a Flickr plugin?


----------



## clee01l (Jul 5, 2010)

Because it adds functionality that Adobe left out. With jfFlickr, I can post to any set or group that I want. jfFlickr manages all my Flickr image files that exist in LR and have ever been uploaded to Flickr. You are paying for added value. jfFlickr is Donation ware and you pay exactly what you feel the plugin is worth.


----------



## Sgt_Strider (Jul 5, 2010)

[quote author=clee'1l link=topic=1'319.msg69783#msg69783 date=12783'1935]
Because it adds functionality that Adobe left out. With jfFlickr, I can post to any set or group that I want. jfFlickr manages all my Flickr image files that exist in LR and have ever been uploaded to Flickr. You are paying for added value. jfFlickr is Donation ware and you pay exactly what you feel the plugin is worth. 
[/quote]

No minimum? I mean, it's hard for me to justify a price. For sure I won't pay him a day's worth of pay just to use his plugin. I was hoping to use the default plugin.


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Jul 5, 2010)

Have you tried the standard Flickr support in LR3. I know you can re-publish images but I'm not sure if you need a Pro Flickr account for that or not.


----------



## ShaneR (Jul 5, 2010)

Assuming you have a pro account at Flickr, yes LR will replace in bulk.

I haven't tried a large bulk update as my catalog of "good" images is still very small and I just joined Flickr recently, but it works.

If I have 1' pictures on Flickr and then made further edits on each of them in LR, when I return to the Flickr publishing service, LR will advise that those 1' pictures need to be updated. Click publish and all 1' photos are replaced on Flickr.


----------



## Sgt_Strider (Jul 5, 2010)

[quote author=ShaneR link=topic=1'319.msg6984'#msg6984' date=1278367532]
Assuming you have a pro account at Flickr, yes LR will replace in bulk.

I haven't tried a large bulk update as my catalog of "good" images is still very small and I just joined Flickr recently, but it works.

If I have 1' pictures on Flickr and then made further edits on each of them in LR, when I return to the Flickr publishing service, LR will advise that those 1' pictures need to be updated. Click publish and all 1' photos are replaced on Flickr.


[/quote]

Hi Shane,

Yea, I forgot to mention that I do have a Flickr pro account.

So when you changed the files in bulk, it didn't delete the sets right? So all comments and views were maintained as the original photos were replaced?


----------



## ShaneR (Jul 6, 2010)

[quote author=Sgt_Strider link=topic=1'319.msg69842#msg69842 date=1278368198]

Hi Shane,

Yea, I forgot to mention that I do have a Flickr pro account.

So when you changed the files in bulk, it didn't delete the sets right? So all comments and views were maintained as the original photos were replaced?
[/quote]

I believe this is where the plugin mentioned above shows its power. If I remember correctly, when I updated an image that was in a set, it actually removed it from the set. Again, I have limited experience as a new flickr user, but I can test it at report back.


----------



## ShaneR (Jul 6, 2010)

[quote author=ShaneR link=topic=1'319.msg6985'#msg6985' date=1278379878]
I believe this is where the plugin mentioned above shows its power. If I remember correctly, when I updated an image that was in a set, it actually removed it from the set. Again, I have limited experience as a new flickr user, but I can test it at report back.
[/quote]

Sorry for the double post. I wanted to keep things clean.

I just tested. The replaced photo was kept in the set as well as all other comments and activities were maintained.


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Jul 6, 2010)

Shane, in another thread I read that you loose the comments etc with a republish if you don't have a Pro account.


----------



## Sgt_Strider (Jul 6, 2010)

[quote author=Halfje-Bruin link=topic=1'319.msg69877#msg69877 date=12784'5786]
Shane, in another thread I read that you loose the comments etc with a republish if you don't have a Pro account.
[/quote]

Which thread? So is it confirmed that it's best to use JF's plug-in?


----------



## ShaneR (Jul 6, 2010)

[quote author=Halfje-Bruin link=topic=1'319.msg69877#msg69877 date=12784'5786]
Shane, in another thread I read that you loose the comments etc with a republish if you don't have a Pro account.
[/quote]

Yes, a pro account is required for the replace to work. 

I did some "fooling" around before I upgraded to pro and I think that's what I'm remembering. Regardless, I've read that fact as well.

I have no opinion on the plugin as I haven't used it, but Flickr power users seem to love it. So, I'm sure it's worth a look.


----------



## xpoetmarcr (Jul 6, 2010)

A bit late, but to answer Sgt_Strider's question about the cost of jfFlickr plugin - the minimum is 1¢ .


----------



## Native Photo (Apr 14, 2012)

*The **jf Flickr Lightroom Plugin *

For those who might read the thread who are using or considering Lightroom / Flickr integration; I can attest to the fact that jr Flickr plugin http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/flickr/publish is very well worth investing in and is far superior to the native Flickr export plugin that comes with Lightroom 3.

At first, the extra features might seem daunting, but you don't need to use the native Lightroom flickr  plugin for long to realize it's shortcomings. Read the information from the page linked. Download the plug in for free... It remains fully functional for a time, then remains functional with a 10 file per publish limit... Donate what you feel it's worth. I can't imagine too many who need good quality Flickr integration who would not agree that it is a great value at $15 or $20 bucks.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi Native Photo, welcome to the forum!

Thanks for the review, I'd agree, it's really well done. 

For those having problems with the built in Flickr plug-in in 4.1RC, it's also a good bet.


----------



## Native Photo (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you Victoria, I really appreciate you! You are a great help to all. I'm a fan.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 20, 2012)

You are sweet, thanks!


----------

